# media terminal box options



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I ordered one of the 8 place hi.low voltage boxes from Parts express, but it didn';t arrive in time for my drywall.

I had the drywall gur just leave the component video and cat5 cables exiting the hole.

Any ideas on how to attach a faceplate on it?
(it is on an exterior basment wall with ICF styrofoam behind...)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You should be able to get a retrofit low voltage plate from Home Depot or Lowes and put it in. You'll need to hollow out the styrofoam where the 'ears' have to swing out to hold it.

Bryan


----------

